# 46 years old 3rd Transfer with DE



## Babypeanut (10 mo ago)

Hi all, just new on here looking for some positive stories. Currently in 2ww with my 3rd FET. Praying for our miracle baby. Is there anyone in similar situation 🙏


----------



## Ljp64 (Nov 23, 2013)

I had my son at 44, nearly 45, after a FET with donor eggs. Second donor cycle, after one with OE. You can do it xxx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hello and welcome! I am not in the same position, only wanted to say I keep my fingers crossed x


----------



## gamrguk77 (Jan 25, 2017)

Hiya,

I also had DE transfer in February. My third one. And currently 9.5 weeks pregnant. So, it might takes more than one try but I believe it will happen! Good luck to you 🤞


----------



## OursBlanc (Apr 15, 2019)

Babypeanut said:


> Hi all, just new on here looking for some positive stories. Currently in 2ww with my 3rd FET. Praying for our miracle baby. Is there anyone in similar situation 🙏


Hi Gamrguk77, 
Hello. How are you ? I guess your 2ww ended. Hope you have your miracle baby onboard.? I would be interested to hear your journey.

I had my first FET transfer on the 1st Apr 22 and unfortunately BFN on 12th Apr . Quit all meds on same day, currently waiting on AF. Keen to try again and keep thinking we need to do something different in this next cycle. I am now 46 with irregular cycles. We have a DD who is 18 month old today. Meeting with clinic is not until 21st Apr, so if AF comes before then I will start taking BC pill.


----------



## Babypeanut (10 mo ago)

OursBlanc said:


> Hi Gamrguk77,
> Hello. How are you ? I guess your 2ww ended. Hope you have your miracle baby onboard.? I would be interested to hear your journey.
> 
> I had my first FET transfer on the 1st Apr 22 and unfortunately BFN on 12th Apr . Quit all meds on same day, currently waiting on AF. Keen to try again and keep thinking we need to do something different in this next cycle. I am now 46 with irregular cycles. We have a DD who is 18 month old today. Meeting with clinic is not until 21st Apr, so if AF comes before then I will start taking BC pill.


Hey thanks for the reply unfortunately we didn't get the results we were hoping for and that was our last embryo. 
We are now waiting on my partner dna fragmentation results and then we will have to decide do we start all over again. 
This is so so hard. 
Its hard to have faith and hope it will all be ok. 
Have you some embryos left to try again.


----------



## OursBlanc (Apr 15, 2019)

Hello.

I am so sorry for you both. It is really hard, try to keep your faith, it can happen even at our age. 
Is your partner taking any supplements? We found that abstaining alcohol completely, taking pre-conception supplements, zinc, Q10 and extra vitamin D has helped to improve my hubby's little swimmers quality. Hope you get good results for your partner's test. 
Are you going to try a different donor? Has any of the embryos implanted from this batch of DE? I remember I asked my coordinator if our donor was proven and apparently she has her own family so that has reassured us that she is producing viable eggs. Perhaps it is worth asking that from your clinic. (We are with IB, Alicante) 

We have two BBs left - although I am not sure what the BB means exactly. Our daughter was 5/6 day AA blastocyst. 

I keep sending positive thoughts.


----------



## OursBlanc (Apr 15, 2019)

Hi Ladies,

Looking for some advice from ladies who had FET cycle with no prior downregulation but otherwise taking the oestrogen and progesteron medication. So it is similar to a FET HRT cycle but with no prostap.
Following our first FET with DE which failed, I had a month of BC pills, then AF on 9th May. We started this FET cycle with taking 3x2mg/ day progynova (oestrogen) from the 12th May (oestrogen) but no downregulation injections (no prostap prior to starting current cycle). Currently, on day 19 of my cycle and discovered during a scan yesterday that I have a follicle growing in my right ovary, measuring 17mm and lining already 15mm and trilaminar. I also had a scan 2 days ago and the same follicle was only 10 mm. Apparently the high dose of oestrogen meant to have stopped own follicular growth, clearly it didn't. IB said transfer is still going ahead next Fri, 3rd June. I will start cyclogest on the evening of the 29th May with 400mg, and then 2x400mg cylogest per day. I am worried that I will ovulate and that will mess things up for the lining and it will be 'past its best' by the time of scheduled transfer. I am doing over the counter daily ovulation test and so far negative. Anyone with similar experience or advice would be very much appreciated. Thanks Ladies.


----------



## OursBlanc (Apr 15, 2019)

Hi Babypeanut,
How are you? Have you had your partner's test results back? Are you going to try again?

I thought I post an update - we had our 2nd DE FET transfer on 3rd June, and my qualitative HCG blood test yesterday showed negative and the HPT this morning is also -ve. 😢 I probably need to quit meds today...
I can't help thinking that the the endometrium and blastocyst was out of sync. I was growing an egg ( see my post above) an had all the signs of ovulation (I've tested twice a day with home ovulation tests and the 2nd line, the test line) was always fainter than the control, but it could have happened in the middle of the day and we wouldn't have caught it at it only lasts a few hours), however clinic didn't advise to take meds to stop potential ovulation of own egg. I think spontaneous ovulation happened on Fri 27th May and I should have had a transfer on the following Tue or Wed. My progesterone level was measured a day prior to transfer ( 2nd June) and was 23, already quite high. I feel so disappointed.
We have one last chance with our 3rd and last BB quality blastocyst. I think we will try again at the end of the summer but time is not on our side. 
I have to find the strength to believe it can happen. 
Would be reassuring to hear from anyone in the same boat with a success story. Thanks for getting to here... We have a Banksy (replica) hanging on our living room wall and the slogan on it " There is always hope" Keep believing ladies.


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi ladies,
Hope you don’t mind me jumping in. 44 yo, after many miscarriages and OE failures we proceeded with DE. We proceeded with FET in May but unfortunately a BFN.😪
Now have three on the freezer waiting. I think next transfer will be in September.


----------



## OursBlanc (Apr 15, 2019)

Efi78 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Hope you don’t mind me jumping in. 44 yo, after many miscarriages and OE failures we proceeded with DE. We proceeded with FET in May but unfortunately a BFN.😪
> Now have three on the freezer waiting. I think next transfer will be in September.


Hi Efi78, 
I am so sorry you've had another disappointing cycle. It's so hard to pick ourselves up and grieving 'the what it could have been'. Sending a virtual hug.

We've just had the same news Mon, this week, our 2nd FET cycle is also ended with a negative PT. I was cautiously optimistic, as things felt different this time and the shock that it didn't, it really hit hard. We have one last chance to try and we are also thinking end of August beginning of September transfer for our last blastocyst. Currently, we are waiting on the consultation with the clinic to discuss the last cycle. 

Are you planning to do anything different for your next FET cycle? Did you have a natural FET or HRT?

In the meantime try to enjoy the summer, we will be visiting family overseas.
Be kind to yourself.


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

OursBlanc said:


> Hi Efi78,
> I am so sorry you've had another disappointing cycle. It's so hard to pick ourselves up and grieving 'the what it could have been'. Sending a virtual hug.
> 
> We've just had the same news Mon, this week, our 2nd FET cycle is also ended with a negative PT. I was cautiously optimistic, as things felt different this time and the shock that it didn't, it really hit hard. We have one last chance to try and we are also thinking end of August beginning of September transfer for our last blastocyst. Currently, we are waiting on the consultation with the clinic to discuss the last cycle.
> ...


Hi Oursblanc
Thank you for your kind words. I m sorry your cycle didn’t work. I know it is really hard when you get this dreading BFN.
I haven’t reached out to the clinic for a follow up. To be honest the protocol worked well in the sense I had a really good triple layer lining and transfer was smooth. Top quality blasto, so unlikely the clinic will know what went wrong. It could either be the embryo, it could be the egg, the sperm, something we haven’t identified or it is a numbers game. On my side I am very disappointed and I think there is something wrong that we haven’t identified. But if we transfer all DE embryos and nothing works then that’s it for us. Nothing more to do and not keen to proceed to donor sperm or surrogacy or donor embryos. I have given everything and there is nothing more to give. Apparently there must be something wrong that we do not know about. It can’t be that after all these OE and DE cycles not one of the embryos produced a viable pregnancy. It just can’t be. 😪
Anyway…next transfer in September. 
All the best to you. Keep us posted through this thread. Fertilityfriends has been a tremendous support all these years.


----------

